# Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht



## Probola (11. Februar 2010)

*Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*

Hallo,

mir ist mein PC zu laut.
Ich liste einmal alle Teile in meinem Cooler Master HAF 932 auf, die Geräusche machen:

Laute Komponente:
- ein 230mm Lüfter (vorne; ab Werk)
- CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P...(habe die beiden 120mm behalten)
*-Gainward HD 4870 1 GB Golden Sample ( mit zwei Lüftern) 

*Leise Komponenten:
- LG DVD Brenner
- Tagan 800 W Netzteil
- Samsung Festplatte

....
Meine Idee zwei 7-Volt Adapter für die zwei Noctua Lüfter zu kaufen. Wie z. B.:

7 Volt Anschlusskabel

leider ist der noch nicht verfügbar kenn ihr solch einen Adapter der verfügbar ist?

für den 230mm von cooler master dachte ich an diesen: adapter ?!?

7 Volt Adapterkabel 4- auf 3-Pol - Tacho

Die Hauptkomponenten mit der höchsten Lautstärke sind auf jeden fall die Gainward graka und der CPU kühler....
via MSI afterburner habe ich schon versucht die drehzahl auf 50% zu reduzieren...funktionierte aber irgendwie nicht 

ich würde mich über Slient Tipps oder Adapter Links sehr freuen!

Mfg


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*

12 auf 7 Volt Adapter

Das auf deine HD 4870 montieren und darauf leise Lüfter befestigen z.B. BeQuiet silent Wings.

Beim CPU Kühler könntest du die Lüfter entweder drosseln (Adapter,Lüftersteuerung) oder du montierst dir andere, leisere Lüfter.


----------



## esszett (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*

oehm... einen adapter fuer 7v, der einen widerstand an die 12v-leitung haengt? sowas habe ich bisher nur fuer 9,5v gesehen - was es nicht alles gibt *kopfschuettel*


ein molex-stromstecker (der, den du an ide-festplatten oder -cd/dvd-laufwerke steckst bzw. der, den du auch auf dem bild des 2. links siehst (4-auf 3pol)) hat vier leitungen:
1. 12v (meist gelb)
2./3. masse (meist schwarz)
4. 5v (meist rot)

ein normaler molex->3pin-luefter-adapter greift die 12v- und eine masse-leitung ab... wenn du nun das zweite kabel, das zum luefter geht, statt mit der masse mit der 5v-leitung verbindest, liegen am luefter 7v an (also so, wie dieser 4-auf-3pol-adapter, den du verlinkt hast)... damit sparst du dir irgendwelche adapter mit widerstand...


grueSZe


----------



## Probola (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*

das habe ich jetzt nicht so verstanden... also meinst du, dass der zweite link adapter den wiederstand ersetzt?
soll ich die eingekreisten anschlüsse benutzen...?...eigenlich brauche ich molex(4pin) auf molex...vom netzteil zum lüfter.
sprichst du vom Abschneiden der Kabel?


----------



## esszett (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*



Probola schrieb:


> das habe ich jetzt nicht so verstanden... also meinst du, dass der zweite link adapter den wiederstand ersetzt?
> soll ich die eingekreisten anschlüsse benutzen...?...eigenlich brauche ich molex(4pin) auf molex...vom netzteil zum lüfter.
> sprichst du vom Abschneiden der Kabel?



sorry, wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrueckt habe... der adapter, den du als zweites verlinkt hast, ersetzt den, den du als erstes verlinkt hast... das resultat bei beiden ist, dass 7v beim luefter anliegen, nur der eine spart sich das bauteil, das tendenziell kaputt gehen koennte...

so ein adapter, den du als erstes verlinkt hast, also der mit widerstand, ist wohl nur sinnvoll fuer leute, die den luefter an einem nicht regulierbaren luefteranschluss auf dem mainboard (12v) auf 7v bekommen wollen... aber auch das kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen, weil i.d.r. genuegend molex-stecker am netzteil vorhanden sind, die mit gekauften oder selbstgebastelten adaptern ohne widerstand auch 7v beim luefter anliegen lassen (und koennen bei bedarf auch zu 5v- oder 12v-adaptern umgebaut werden)...

grueSZe


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slient PC --> 7-Volt Lüfteradapter gesucht*

Hier wird das Thema ausführlich dargestellt und sollte für jeden verständlich sein.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...r-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html?highlight=adapter


----------

